# This weekend?



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

Should I go up north turkey hunting or stay home and work on my jeep? Wife and kids will be out of town.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 12, 2016)

You know I'll say turkey hunting.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

six hour drive towing my trailer each way. drinking beer by the camp fire or sitting in the garage drinking beer working on my jeep......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 12, 2016)

Which jeep are you working on?


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

Cherokee, it is about a day away from getting out of my garage.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2016)

hire a mechanic , buy a turkey and drink the beer:beer:


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

nealtw said:


> hire a mechanic , buy a turkey and drink the beer:beer:




Great idea!

This will probably be my only turkey hunt this year and I have never got one yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 12, 2016)

Come to Tennessee, I counted 87 in a flock one day deer hunting.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Come to Tennessee, I counted 87 in a flock one day deer hunting.



How do you get 87 birds to stand still while you count them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 13, 2016)

nealtw said:


> How do you get 87 birds to stand still while you count them.



It was easy, I was sitting in a ladder tree stand on a hill side overlooking a creek bed. The turkeys came from behind me and as they passed I counted them. The way to count them is 1-2-3-4-......at least that's how we do it down here. Don't know how you Canadians count things though...


----------



## nealtw (Apr 13, 2016)

One, a couple, a few, another, a flock.
No wonder you guys are slow.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 13, 2016)

nealtw said:


> One, a couple, a few, another, a flock.
> No wonder you guys are slow.



Well, come on down to God's country and we'll go out to the backwoods of Tennessee and we'll see who's slow.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 13, 2016)

Don't count on that either.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 13, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Don't count on that either.



When you hear the banjo's playing you better start running like Forrest Gump...:


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 13, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> It was easy, I was sitting in a ladder tree stand on a hill side overlooking a creek bed. The turkeys came from behind me and as they passed I counted them. The way to count them is 1-2-3-4-......at least that's how we do it down here. Don't know how you Canadians count things though...



1 eh, 2 eh, 3eh, 4 eh In Canadian


----------



## nealtw (Apr 13, 2016)

eh, quatre-vingt-neuf.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 13, 2016)

For those who need a translation, that would be four score and nine, eh


----------



## frodo (Apr 13, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> when you hear the banjo's playing you better start running like forrest gump...:



learn how to zig zag while you run


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2016)

Thinking I may sit this one out. Fighting off a cold and feel lazy. Help me change my mind


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2016)

Now I'm going back and forth. Should I go?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 13, 2016)

Chris said:


> Now I'm going back and forth. Should I go?



This is a question you must answer.


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2016)

I want to go but I also want to work on my jeep


----------

